# Remembering 911...



## SmoothSeas (Sep 1, 2021)

I did not know this!

The 9/11 Memorial "Tear Drop" sit's directly across from NYC, in Bayonne New Jersey, just the other side of the Statue of Liberty, yet we hear nothing about it. This absolutely beautiful, 100 ft. tall monument was gifted to the people of the United States by the people of Russia in 2006, in memory of all those who lost their lives on that fateful day, September 11, 2001.

The breaking in the cracked facade forms the shape of the two towers. The giant suspended tear drop signifies the tears of the entire world that day.

Maybe it's something that needs to be known, starting today.

​
​


----------



## feywon (Sep 1, 2021)

I first saw an article about it back in 2007 or 2008. Have shared it several times over the years.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 1, 2021)

Never seen that - tks!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2021)

Direct 'TV's National Geo. channel is running six hours of 9-11, the amount of information we had is astounding, of course: trying to weave
intent and location (apparently)  from ALL the information was impossible.

Two hours of the nuts and bolts of how the hijackers were organized and how they carried out their plans.
However, people from Arab Nations training to fly jumbo jets was reported to the FBI, but....

A fireman on the back of a firetruck headed to the twin towers said, 'Were not prepared for this."
Are we prepared today?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> *I did not know this! Post # 1*
> 
> The 9/11 Memorial "Tear Drop" sit's directly across from NYC, in Bayonne New Jersey, just the other side of the Statue of Liberty, yet we hear nothing about it. This absolutely beautiful, 100 ft. tall monument was gifted to the people of the United States by the people of Russia in 2006, in memory of all those who lost their lives on that fateful day, September 11, 2001.
> 
> ...



Thanks SeaSmooth,
I had no info of this: How Moving and how appropriate.


SmoothSeas said:


> ​


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2021)

I won't watch one second of all the upcoming 911 TV shows running 24 hrs. on Sept 11.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 1, 2021)

@SmoothSeas 
Thank you for starting this thread.
Even though i'm Canadian....I go back in time every year, and revisit the horrific attack.
I will never forget 911.....and i don't want to forget.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I won't watch one second of all the upcoming 911 TV shows running 24 hrs. on Sept 11.


Me and mine will watch it every 9/11, we will not forget!


----------



## Irwin (Sep 1, 2021)

“Science flies you to the moon. Religion flies you into buildings.”
― Victor Stenger, American particle physicist, philosopher, and author.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Me and mine will watch it every 9/11, we will not forget!


We live in the flight pattern of DFW Airport, I remember 911 every time I see a jet gliding through the sky for the landing there...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> The 9/11 Memorial "Tear Drop" sit's directly across from NYC, in Bayonne New Jersey, just the other side of the Statue of Liberty, yet we hear nothing about it. This absolutely beautiful, 100 ft. tall monument was gifted to the people of the United States by the people of Russia in 2006, in memory of all those who lost their lives on that fateful day, September 11, 2001.


Thanks for this, I had no idea such a monument existed.

I remember 9/11 all too well.  Like many others I was home and heard about it on the radio first.  Then I turned on the TV.  Not an event that anyone who heard and saw it at the time will forget any time soon.  I knew no one personally who died, but still have pretty deep feelings.


----------



## oldman (Sep 7, 2021)

I spent the weekend visiting Quantico and Arlington. There was a small memorial celebration of sorts with the Marine Corps Band and a few Navy singers. I guess Marines can’t sing. It wasn’t really a celebration, but more like to recognize the Marines that were killed while they were in Afghanistan. All thirteen names were read. I always enjoy my time down there. It gives me pause as I visit the many graves to pay my respects and also to walk the pathways at Quantico and read the many tablets scattered about is a real history lesson. I think everyone of our politicians in D.C. should spend just a few hours there and take the time to walk and read. I think it may touch their inner soul and realize just why they are representing the people in their districts and also what their “real”job is. It isn’t about their party.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 7, 2021)

The CIA and FBI screwed up royally on 9/11. Several of the hijackers were known terrorists, and they used their real names when they reserved their airline seats, yet they were able to board and were probably greeted with a smile by the stewardesses before taking over the plane and flying it into one of their targets. As early as the summer of 2001, the CIA believed the Bin Laden was going to attack on our soil, yet they didn't put any measures in place to catch known terrorists, such as looking at airline passenger data. A simple software program could have automated the process. The police could have shown up at the airport and arrested the terrorists before they boarded and the attack would never have occurred.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 8, 2021)

Difficult to forget when it's your birthday...My cousin was an FDNY captain, never found any remains.
It was well known that a fire or explosion in the upper floors would be close to impossible to deal with, the ladders just don't go that high.


----------



## DGM (Sep 8, 2021)

I found this to be one of the most interesting stories about 9-11
(1) James Woods recounts Atta Hijacking Attempt before 9/11 - YouTube


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2021)

A day I will never forget.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Without any disrespect to the US and the American people...

It was July 20th, 1974. I was a 12 year old sitting on my dad's car window scanning the sky for incoming planes while we were fleeing our home....

My country, a beautiful island of 800K people, was invaded by Turkey (a country of 70M people) following, and justifying it as a "Peace operation", a coup d'etat by Greek Junta to depose the elected President of the country, Archbishop Makarios III.

36% of the island was conquered.
160K people (the equivalent of approximately 80M Americans) became refugees in their own country.
4000 people - soldiers and civilians (the equivalent of approximately 1.5M Americans) were killed
1600 people - soldiers and civilians (the equivalent of approximately 500K Americans) were declared missing

My country 47 years after the invasion remains divided.

The Greek Junta was installed by the US government.
The Turkish invasion was greenlighted by then Secretary of State Henry Kissinger and American planes were used for the invasion (violating the US laws)


The US has never experienced war on her soil since Pearl Harbor's bombing in the second war. 9/11 was a hit by terrorists that has shaken the entire world. And it should NEVER be forgotten. Even if tragedies, like the one in my country, are mostly unknown....

WE will never forget!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)

A Prayer for the Anniversary of 9/11​O God, our hope and refuge,
in our distress we come quickly to you.
Shock and horror of that tragic day have subsided,
replaced now with an emptiness,
a longing for an innocence lost.
We come remembering those who lost their lives
in New York, Washington D.C., and Pennsylvania.
We are mindful of the sacrifice of public servants
who demonstrated the greatest love of all
by laying down their lives for friends.
We commit their souls to your eternal care
and celebrate their gifts to a fallen humanity.
We come remembering
and we come in hope,
not in ourselves, but in you.
As foundations we once thought secure have been shaken,
we are reminded of the illusion of security.
In commemorating this tragedy,
we give you thanks for your presence
in our time of need
and we seek to worship you in Spirit and in truth,
our guide and our guardian. *Amen*.


----------



## Shero (Sep 11, 2021)

I remember vividly where my husband and I were as if it were yesterday and do not want to relive it. Horrible event in history.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I did not know this!
> 
> The 9/11 Memorial "Tear Drop" sit's directly across from NYC, in Bayonne New Jersey, just the other side of the Statue of Liberty, yet we hear nothing about it. This absolutely beautiful, 100 ft. tall monument was gifted to the people of the United States by the people of Russia in 2006, in memory of all those who lost their lives on that fateful day, September 11, 2001.
> 
> ...


I've gone to that memorial a couple of times.  It is very moving.  Found the name of a friend who was killed in the North Tower.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm  thinking of my sister in law,Suzanne and her family every yr on this tragic date
Her brother Tony who worked at bond firm,Cannor Fitzgerald was one of the victims.He had been married for only 6 months .I say prayers for all the other families who lost loved ones Sue


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)

Remembering 911

Salty and Roselle were two guide dogs who were with their owners in the World Trade Center during the September 11 attacks in New York City. They each guided their owners out of the burning towers before they collapsed, feats which were later recognized when they were awarded the Dickin Medal by the British charity the People's Dispensary for Sick Animals.[1] Roselle went on to be posthumously named American Hero Dog of the Year 2011 by American Humane, and has a book written about her.

​


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Difficult to forget when it's your birthday...My cousin was an FDNY captain, never found any remains.
> It was well known that a fire or explosion in the upper floors would be close to impossible to deal with, the ladders just don't go that high.


My Daughter turned 18 on 9/10/01.  She'll never forget either.


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

@ CACKy said in part:  "The Greek Junta was installed by the US government."

And that would be one of my reasons for disapproving most  American Interventions since  Korea. (Tho Korea set the precedent for future ones.) We have a lousy track record, despite all the hype, of fostering *actual* democracies abroad. They often quickly morph or devolve into far right dictatorships. 

When there was a lot of unrest in Cuba a few months ago and Cuban immigrants in Florida particularly but around the country began calling for the US to 'intervene', i pointed out that poor record and asked a few Cuban-descent people i know if they really want to wish that on the people back home who have already  been suffering.  (Response: Crickets).   And right now, till we get our own house in order we have no business trying to tell anyone how to run their own.


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I won't watch one second of all the upcoming 911 TV shows running 24 hrs. on Sept 11.


Can't fault you for that. i watch very little and participate in only a handful of threads like this.  (My curiosity and fascination with human psychology gets the better of me and i want to see how different people are reacting.)  But every so often years later some outfit will do a show touching on it  that i will watch (for same reasons i participate a bit in threads like this).  This year for the first time in a while there's one i do want to watch, a PBS thing--"Generation 9/11". Will have to steel myself.

By the same token i'm selective about what i watch about 60s and early 70s, about the Columbine school shooting and other national tragedies over the decades. Recently i've seen some short things talking to survivors of Columbine. Heart wrenching but often inspiring too., with some hints to navigating grief in general.

Here's a link to article about the PBS doc for anyone interested:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/e...tells-a-tender-coming-of-age-story/ar-AANXhLR


----------



## Don M. (Sep 11, 2021)

When I was working, I went to the companies Ed Center in Kingston, NY., every couple of years.  If I was there over a weekend, I would get up early on Sunday morning and drive down to NYC, and visit the tourist sites for a few hours, before the city streets became crowded.  I went to the top of the WTC towers 3 or 4 times, over the years.  
When I turned on the news, 20 years ago, and saw this tragedy taking place, I was sick to my stomach.  To this day, I still have problems watching these buildings coming down, and the loss of lives.  
I just hope there is a special place in Hell for those who commit such acts.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 11, 2021)

Beautiful prayer PamfromTX

*"we are reminded of the illusion of security."
*
We never know when destruction will strike.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## senior chef (Sep 11, 2021)

We will never forget 9/11 just like we will never forget Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 11, 2021)

squatting dog said:


>


Thank you deeply for the video.
I broke down and cried.
We have so much to be thankful for. 
Thank you, GOD. Amen.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2021)

It must be a very hard task to go into battle trying to survive when your adversary actually seeks death just to kill you.


----------

